# Ordered Chickens



## azbison (Jul 21, 2014)

This weekend we finally move into our country property, and ordered chicks from Ideal for a 9/30 shipment date. That gives me about 8 weeks to get a coop built. I'm looking forward to the country adventure and opportunity it is going to present my entire family.

Now for a Tractor, and a Truck, and a Generator, and some goats, and some cows.....


----------



## n9neside (Sep 3, 2015)

What type of coop do you plan on building?


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Take a look at the coop plan thread for ideas on coops and chicken care.


----------



## azbison (Jul 21, 2014)

n9neside said:


> What type of coop do you plan on building?


Since we are going to have a large group of hens (I ordered 24, but expect fallout). I'm going to go with a 12x4 coop with 6 nesting boxes. There will be a closable ramp to let the chickens out and free range. There will be two large doors for cleaning. Before the chickens go in, I'm going to coat the plywood floor with polyurethane, as well as the roosts and any other horizontal surfaces.


----------



## azbison (Jul 21, 2014)

Grimm said:


> Take a look at the coop plan thread for ideas on coops and chicken care.


Been reading everything I can get my hands on.


----------



## n9neside (Sep 3, 2015)

Oooooo I see, good luck! Post pictures when your done


----------



## azbison (Jul 21, 2014)

n9neside said:


> Oooooo I see, good luck! Post pictures when your done


You got it!!!


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

azbison said:


> Been reading everything I can get my hands on.


Our coop is 8x4 and can house 16 chickens. It has 6 nesting spots in 2 boxes (3 in each). I posted the link to the plans in the coop thread. It can easily be modified to fit as many birds as you have/need. The only thing is the plans do not include roosting bar instructions so that much is on the builder. But a nice 2x4x8 worked without having to be cut down.


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

I have 8 Easter Eggers, Rainbow Layers,Olive layers.
Some hatchery incorrectly call them Araucana or Ameraucana, but Easter eggers are a mix, not a breed.

http://www.the-chicken-chick.com/2011/09/ameraucana-easter-egger-or-araucana.html

I hope to be getting eggs soon.


----------



## Viking (Mar 16, 2009)

azbison said:


> Since we are going to have a large group of hens (I ordered 24, but expect fallout). I'm going to go with a 12x4 coop with 6 nesting boxes. There will be a closable ramp to let the chickens out and free range. There will be two large doors for cleaning. Before the chickens go in, I'm going to coat the plywood floor with polyurethane, as well as the roosts and any other horizontal surfaces.


When I built our coop I put a coat of polyurethane on the floor, not sure I'd want the roosts coated with that but then I used skinny fir poles and left the bark on, it gave the chickens something to really grip onto.


----------



## n9neside (Sep 3, 2015)

Post pictures


----------



## piglett (Dec 10, 2010)

always make the coop bigger that you think you need

our coop got a bit smaller when i put a 4' square feed room in the corner 

but it was the best thing i did

no need to drag feed out to the flock each day




good luck
piglett


----------



## JustCliff (May 21, 2011)

Instead of polyurethane, try a thin epoxy. it's very tough and seeps into the wood. You will have to do a couple of coats but it will be worth it. Especially when you start scraping the mixture of bird poo,dirt,feathers,broken eggs and other organic materials. Remember to coat the bottom and sides of you laying boxes. It will make cleaning them much easier.
Good luck!
I hatched 26 last night. Trying to get set up for the big spring run on chicks. I'm up too 30 RIR's and 25 White leghorn chicks. Another hatch going in tomorrow.


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

JustCliff said:


> Instead of polyurethane, try a thin epoxy. it's very tough and seeps into the wood. You will have to do a couple of coats but it will be worth it. Especially when you start scraping the mixture of bird poo,dirt,feathers,broken eggs and other organic materials. Remember to coat the bottom and sides of you laying boxes. It will make cleaning them much easier.
> Good luck!
> I hatched 26 last night. Trying to get set up for the big spring run on chicks. I'm up too 30 RIR's and 25 White leghorn chicks. Another hatch going in tomorrow.


Like a boat Epoxy?


----------



## JustCliff (May 21, 2011)

Yes. You can get in different viscosities.
http://www.uscomposites.com/epoxy.html


----------

